# الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!



## Enki (30 مارس 2007)

مرحباً
في سفر الملوك الاول من العهد القديم نقرأ الاتي:
" و عمل البحر مسبوكا عشر اذرع من شفته الى شفته و كان مدورا مستديرا ارتفاعه خمس اذرع و خيط ثلاثون ذراعا يحيط به بدائره" 7: 23
يعني عمل البحر بشكل دائرة قطرها عشرة اذرع ومحيطها ثلاثون ذراعاً !!!!!

طيب اذا كنتم لاتزالون تذكرون كيف نستخرج محيط الدائرة التي درسناها في المرحلة الابتدائية نجد ان النسبة بين محيط الدائرة الى قطرها يعرف بالنسبة الثابتة PI او л وقيمتها 22/7 او 
3.1428571428571428571428571428571
ولكن عندما نقوم بتقسيم 30 على 10 يكون الناتج 3 فقط !!!! وقد كان المفروض بما ان المؤلف يتكلم عن قياس عملي ان يكون محيط البحر 10*3.14= 31.4 ذراع ! ومن غر الممكن ان لاينتبه احد عملياً لخطا مقداره ذراع ونصف تقريباً حتى في ذاك الزمن القديم.
هل عندك جواب على هذه؟
شكراً مقدماً.


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*

المعترض و سبب اعتراضه هو عدم قراءة النص كاملا (من 23 الى 26)

و دعني استعرض النص و الابعاد المذكورة فيه:

1Ki 7:23 وَعَمِلَ الْبَحْرَ مَسْبُوكاً. عَشَرَ أَذْرُعٍ مِنْ شَفَتِهِ إِلَى شَفَتِهِ وَكَانَ مُدَوَّراً مُسْتَدِيراً. ارْتِفَاعُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَخَيْطٌ ثَلاَثُونَ ذِرَاعاً يُحِيطُ بِهِ بِدَائِرِهِ. 

1Ki 7:24 وَتَحْتَ شَفَتِهِ قُثَّاءٌ مُسْتَدِيراً تُحِيطُ بِهِ. عَشَرٌ لِلذِّرَاعِ. مُحِيطَةٌ بِالْبَحْرِ بِمُسْتَدِيرِهِ صَفَّيْنِ. الْقِثَّاءُ قَدْ سُبِكَتْ بِسَبْكِهِ. 
1Ki 7:25 وَكَانَ قَائِماً عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ ثَوْراً ثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الشِّمَالِ وَثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الْغَرْبِ وَثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الْجَنُوبِ وَثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الشَّرْقِ. وَالْبَحْرُ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَجَمِيعُ أَعْجَازِهَا إِلَى دَاخِلٍ. 

1Ki 7:26 وَسُمْكُهُ شِبْرٌ وَشَفَتُهُ كَعَمَلِ شَفَةِ كَأْسٍ بِزَهْرِ سَوْسَنٍّ. يَسَعُ أَلْفَيْ بَثٍّ.

الان الابعاد هي كالتالي:

قطره 10 اذرع (اي ما يعادل 200 انج لان كل ذراع 20 انج)
محيطه 30 ذراع (اي 600 انج)
سمكه شبر (4.5 انج)







و نرى ان المقاسات هي بالتقريب, فلا يعقل انه يذكر ان المحيط هو 30 ذراع و 0.005 بالمئة من الذراع!
فالقياسات هي بالتقريب القريب جدا

و الان الى الحسابات الرياضية:

القطر 10 اذرع ناقص الشبر:

200 انج - 9 انج (4.5 انج من الجهتين اي 4.5 ضرب 2)
اذن القطر 191 انج

و لنرى ال PI و قيمتها بالكتاب المقدس:

نقسم المحيط على القطر لنحصل على ال PI
600 / 191 = 3.14136

و القيمة الاصلية لل PI هي : *3.14159265*

فلنرى مع بعض الفرق المئوي بين ال PI المذكورة بالكتاب المقدس و بين العلم

فنطرح القيمة التي حصلنا عليها من الكتاب المقدس من القيمة الفعلية و نقسمها بالقيمة الفعلية و نضربها بمئة لنحصل على النسبة المئوية

3.14136 - 3.14159 
------------------------- *100 = - 0.0073 %
3.14159 

فالفرق هو 0.0073 بالمئة
و هو معزى للتقريب
ف 0.0073 بالمئة من 600 انج هي 4.38 انج
و لنحولها الى الذراع نقسم 4.38 ب 20 و يكون الناتج 0.219 ذراع

و بذلك الشبه واهية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Enki (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*

عزيزي مايروك
شوي علي بالرياضيات فانا فهمي ضعيف !
ولكن لنتفق على اشياء مهمة
نعم كان له سمك وهذا واضح جداً ولكن من اين تم القياس؟
اقصد هل تم قياس المحيط والقطر من الداخل او من الخارج اقصد من الحافة الداخلية او الحافة الخارجية؟
اعتقد ان الاجابة على هذا السؤال مهمة جداً قبل البدء باي عملية حسابية.
وشكراً على وقتك 
وهذه وردة على تعبك.


----------



## Enki (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*

عزيزي مايروك
شوي علي بالرياضيات فانا فهمي ضعيف !
ولكن لنتفق على اشياء مهمة
نعم كان له سمك وهذا واضح جداً ولكن من اين تم القياس؟
اقصد هل تم قياس المحيط والقطر من الداخل او من الخارج اقصد من الحافة الداخلية او الحافة الخارجية؟
اعتقد ان الاجابة على هذا السؤال مهمة جداً قبل البدء باي عملية حسابية.
وشكراً على وقتك 
وهذه وردة على تعبك.


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



Enki قال:


> عزيزي مايروك
> شوي علي بالرياضيات فانا فهمي ضعيف !
> ولكن لنتفق على اشياء مهمة
> نعم كان له سمك وهذا واضح جداً ولكن من اين تم القياس؟
> اقصد هل تم قياس المحيط والقطر من الداخل او من الخارج اقصد من الحافة الداخلية او الحافة الخارجية؟


 
اخي العزيز, اذا كنت ضعيف بالرياضيات, فلماذا تحقم نفس في امور ليست من اكتشافك بل من استنتاجات الاخرين؟

ما علينا,,

لو قرأت ردي جيدا لوجدت ان الحساب هو بقياس القطر الداخلي وهو 191 انج

انتظر تعليقك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Enki (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



> اخي العزيز, اذا كنت ضعيف بالرياضيات, فلماذا تحقم نفس في امور ليست من اكتشافك بل من استنتاجات الاخرين؟


ياعزيزي الجملة السابقة كانت مجازية جداً ولكن انت اخذتها بحرفية زيادة عن اللزوم :close_tem 


> لو قرأت ردي جيدا لوجدت ان الحساب هو بقياس القطر الداخلي وهو 191 انج
> 
> انتظر تعليقك


ياعزيزي انا لا اطلب منك ايضاح حسابك الذي فهمته (وحسبت مثله قبلك في منتدى اخر) ولكن انا اسألك عن النص ففي النص هناك قطر ذو عشرة اذرع ومحيط ذو 30 ذراع هذان القياسان من اين تم قياسهما من الخارج او من الداخل؟
يعني من الحافة الداخلية او من الحافة الخارجية؟؟
لاحظ اني لا اطلب منك اي حسابات ولكن نريد ان نتفق قبل كل شيء عن كيف تم قياس هذه الابعاد.
من الداخل او من الخارج ولا اظن انه يوجد احتمال ثالث في البين.
اليس كذلك؟
انتظر ردك.


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



Enki قال:


> ياعزيزي الجملة السابقة كانت مجازية جداً ولكن انت اخذتها بحرفية زيادة عن اللزوم :close_tem .


 
يا اخي العزيز لا يهمك, انت استاذ في الرياضات و لا كل الاساتذة



> ياعزيزي انا لا اطلب منك ايضاح حسابك الذي فهمته (وحسبت مثله قبلك في منتدى اخر) ولكن انا اسألك عن النص ففي النص هناك قطر ذو عشرة اذرع ومحيط ذو 30 ذراع هذان القياسان من اين تم قياسهما من الخارج او من الداخل؟


 
ذكرنا ان قطره من الحافة الى الحافة هو 10 اذرع و سمكه هو شبر من كل جهة و محيطه ثلاثين, اي محيط الاناء الحاوي اي الداخلي



> يعني من الحافة الداخلية او من الحافة الخارجية؟؟


 
الداخلية و اضحنا موافقة ذلك رياضيا



> لاحظ اني لا اطلب منك اي حسابات ولكن نريد ان نتفق قبل كل شيء عن كيف تم قياس هذه الابعاد.


 
يا اخي هو حساباتي انا جايبها من عقلي و لا من مسودة الرياضيات؟
كلها من النص الذي وضعته اولا في ردي!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Enki (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



> يا اخي العزيز لا يهمك, انت استاذ في الرياضات و لا كل الاساتذة


طيب مع ان هذه هي الاخرى ايضاً مجازية 


> ذكرنا ان قطره من الحافة الى الحافة هو 10 اذرع و سمكه هو شبر من كل جهة و محيطه ثلاثين, اي محيط الاناء الحاوي اي الداخلي


هذا ما اريد الوصول اليه.
يعني القطر قيس من الخارج بينما المحيط قيس من الداخل !!! وهذه مسالة مستغربة ان يقيس احدهم قطر شيء ما من الخارج ومحيطه من الداخل فضلاً عن اننا نجد لحد هذه اللحظة الحرفيين البسيطين في الاسواق الشعبية عندما يريدون قياس محيط قدر على سبيل المثال فانهم يستخدمون خيط يلف على ذاك الشيء ومن ثم يقيسون طول ذاك الخيط فيكون هذا المحيط الخارجي لذلك القدر.
اما ماتطرحه هنا وهو ان يكون قاس القطر من الخارج بما في ذلك سمك البحر ومع ذلك قاس المحيط من الداخل وهي مسالة صعبة جداً (هل تسمح ان تخبرني كيف تقيس محيط قدر من الداخل) بل هي امر مستغرب ان يفعل احدهم ذلك !
لاتوجد عندنا في كل الوسائل الرياضية مثل هكذا امر ان يعطيك احدهم قطر شيء من الخارج ومحيطه من الداخل كمن يعطيك قطر شقة ولكن مساحة احدى غرفها !!!
مارأيك؟


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



Enki قال:


> طيب مع ان هذه هي الاخرى ايضاً مجازية


 
احترت معك, ما تقلي اي تحصيلك العملي و تسهلها




> يعني القطر قيس من الخارج بينما المحيط قيس من الداخل !!!


 
استغرب كيف تخرج بهذه الخلاصة, لنرى النص مع بعض:

1Ki 7:23 وَعَمِلَ الْبَحْرَ مَسْبُوكاً. عَشَرَ أَذْرُعٍ مِنْ شَفَتِهِ إِلَى شَفَتِهِ وَكَانَ مُدَوَّراً مُسْتَدِيراً. ارْتِفَاعُهُ خَمْسُ أَذْرُعٍ، وَخَيْطٌ ثَلاَثُونَ ذِرَاعاً يُحِيطُ بِهِ بِدَائِرِهِ. 

1Ki 7:24 وَتَحْتَ شَفَتِهِ قُثَّاءٌ مُسْتَدِيراً تُحِيطُ بِهِ. عَشَرٌ لِلذِّرَاعِ. مُحِيطَةٌ بِالْبَحْرِ بِمُسْتَدِيرِهِ صَفَّيْنِ. الْقِثَّاءُ قَدْ سُبِكَتْ بِسَبْكِهِ. 
1Ki 7:25 وَكَانَ قَائِماً عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ ثَوْراً ثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الشِّمَالِ وَثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الْغَرْبِ وَثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الْجَنُوبِ وَثَلاَثَةٌ مُتَوَجِّهَةٌ إِلَى الشَّرْقِ. وَالْبَحْرُ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَجَمِيعُ أَعْجَازِهَا إِلَى دَاخِلٍ. 

1Ki 7:26 وَسُمْكُهُ شِبْرٌ وَشَفَتُهُ كَعَمَلِ شَفَةِ كَأْسٍ بِزَهْرِ سَوْسَنٍّ. يَسَعُ أَلْفَيْ بَثٍّ.

يذكر لنا النص ان قطره عشرة اذرع من الشفة الى الاخر و ارتفاعه 5 اذرع و يحيط به كخيط دائري ذو ثلاثين دراع, ثم يذكر لنا ان سمك الدائرة المحيطة هو شبر
و عندما طبقنا القياسات الرياضية اتح ان الناتج صحيح
فهل تعتقد ان حساب المحيط من الداخل هو مجرد صدفة لكي نخرج من هذه المعضلة؟ ام هي حقيقة دامعة اثبتنا تناسبها مع الحساب الرياضي
اما ان تقول انها مسألة غريبة فأستغرب على راحتك عزيزي, فأنت ابتدأت شبهتك بكون الكتاب المقدس يذكر النسبة الثابتة ثلاثة, الى مجرد استغراب يمكن ان يطرح بأي قضية

فالشبهة و ردينا عليها, اما استغرابك هذا فهو  وجهة نظرك الشخصية التي لا علاقة لي بتغييرها او نقاشها
ما اناقشه هو شبهات الكتاب المقدس و الرد عليها
فأتينا لك بالقياسات و الحساب الرياضي ليثبت صحتها, فهل هي محض صدفة؟ بالطبع لا, و هي بتلك الدقة العلمية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Enki (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



> استغرب كيف تخرج بهذه الخلاصة, لنرى النص مع بعض:


في الحقيقة انا هو من حار معك :wub: 
عندنا ماتسميه انت بحر قطره عشرة اذرع ومحيطه ثلاثون وسمكه شبر 
رائع بالنسبة للقياسات السابقة اما ان تكون اخذت من الخارج او من الداخل وفي كلا الحالين لاينفعك الامر.
والاحتمال الوحيد هو ان تفعل مافعلته اي تعتبر القطر قيس من الخارج والمحيط من الداخل وهذا مخالف للنص وامر مستغرب جداً.


> يذكر لنا النص ان قطره عشرة اذرع من الشفة الى الاخر و ارتفاعه 5 اذرع و يحيط به كخيط دائري ذو ثلاثين دراع, ثم يذكر لنا ان سمك الدائرة المحيطة هو شبر


طيب وماذا افهم من يحيط به كخيط...الخ؟؟؟
اليس هذا معناه انه تم قياس القطر من الخارج عن طريق لف خيط حول البحر؟؟؟
طيب اعرض الموضوع من وجهة نظر اخرى
انت تقول ان المحيط قيس من الداخل طيب ارني كيف
خذ وعاء وخيط وارني كيف تقيس محيط الوعاء من الداخل؟؟؟
ولايجوز ان تستخدم اي وسيلة علمية حديثة الا كاميرا تصوير لكيما تصور الطريقة والاختراع الجديد.
بل بامكانك ان تعتبر هذا تحدي لكل مسيحي ان يشرح لنا كيف استطاع الناس في زمن كتابة النص ان يقيسوا القطر من الداخل وباستعمال خيط او بالوسائل المتاحة بذلك الزمان؟؟؟
هل ستقول لي انها معجزة؟؟؟
ولماذا يقيسه من الداخل ويقيس القطر من الخارج؟؟؟ ماهي الحكمة من هذا الامر؟


> فهل تعتقد ان حساب المحيط من الداخل هو مجرد صدفة لكي نخرج من هذه المعضلة؟ ام هي حقيقة دامعة اثبتنا تناسبها مع الحساب الرياضي


لاني قلت له اني ملحد يريد الحديث عن الصدفة !


> اما ان تقول انها مسألة غريبة فأستغرب على راحتك عزيزي, فأنت ابتدأت شبهتك بكون الكتاب المقدس يذكر النسبة الثابتة ثلاثة, الى مجرد استغراب يمكن ان يطرح بأي قضية


ولازالت الشبهة قائمة والا فمامعنى يحيط به خيط...الخ الا اذا كان قياسا من الخارج وانت تريد وبلاصدفة ان تجعله من الداخل لتنقذ نفسك من هذه الشبهة؟؟؟
وهو طبعاً امر مستغرب وهذا استخدام فلسفي للتعبير عن امر مستبعد وربما غير معقول اذ كيف تقيس قطر الوعاء من الداخل؟؟؟
اشرح لي.
بانتظار الرد


----------



## Enki (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



> استغرب كيف تخرج بهذه الخلاصة, لنرى النص مع بعض:


في الحقيقة انا هو من حار معك :wub: 
عندنا ماتسميه انت بحر قطره عشرة اذرع ومحيطه ثلاثون وسمكه شبر 
رائع بالنسبة للقياسات السابقة اما ان تكون اخذت من الخارج او من الداخل وفي كلا الحالين لاينفعك الامر.
والاحتمال الوحيد هو ان تفعل مافعلته اي تعتبر القطر قيس من الخارج والمحيط من الداخل وهذا مخالف للنص وامر مستغرب جداً.


> يذكر لنا النص ان قطره عشرة اذرع من الشفة الى الاخر و ارتفاعه 5 اذرع و يحيط به كخيط دائري ذو ثلاثين دراع, ثم يذكر لنا ان سمك الدائرة المحيطة هو شبر


طيب وماذا افهم من يحيط به كخيط...الخ؟؟؟
اليس هذا معناه انه تم قياس القطر من الخارج عن طريق لف خيط حول البحر؟؟؟
طيب اعرض الموضوع من وجهة نظر اخرى
انت تقول ان المحيط قيس من الداخل طيب ارني كيف
خذ وعاء وخيط وارني كيف تقيس محيط الوعاء من الداخل؟؟؟
ولايجوز ان تستخدم اي وسيلة علمية حديثة الا كاميرا تصوير لكيما تصور الطريقة والاختراع الجديد.
بل بامكانك ان تعتبر هذا تحدي لكل مسيحي ان يشرح لنا كيف استطاع الناس في زمن كتابة النص ان يقيسوا القطر من الداخل وباستعمال خيط او بالوسائل المتاحة بذلك الزمان؟؟؟
هل ستقول لي انها معجزة؟؟؟
ولماذا يقيسه من الداخل ويقيس القطر من الخارج؟؟؟ ماهي الحكمة من هذا الامر؟


> فهل تعتقد ان حساب المحيط من الداخل هو مجرد صدفة لكي نخرج من هذه المعضلة؟ ام هي حقيقة دامعة اثبتنا تناسبها مع الحساب الرياضي


لاني قلت له اني ملحد يريد الحديث عن الصدفة !


> اما ان تقول انها مسألة غريبة فأستغرب على راحتك عزيزي, فأنت ابتدأت شبهتك بكون الكتاب المقدس يذكر النسبة الثابتة ثلاثة, الى مجرد استغراب يمكن ان يطرح بأي قضية


ولازالت الشبهة قائمة والا فمامعنى يحيط به خيط...الخ الا اذا كان قياسا من الخارج وانت تريد وبلاصدفة ان تجعله من الداخل لتنقذ نفسك من هذه الشبهة؟؟؟
وهو طبعاً امر مستغرب وهذا استخدام فلسفي للتعبير عن امر مستبعد وربما غير معقول اذ كيف تقيس قطر الوعاء من الداخل؟؟؟
اشرح لي.
بانتظار الرد


----------



## Enki (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



> لا اله الا المسيح..


هذه لاتعليق عليها.


> قلنا لك ان قطره عشرة اذرع من الشفة الى الشفة مع محياطة الخيط الذي يبلغ سمكه الشبر
> فأستغرابك لماذا حسب القطر مع الحافة هو استغراب لا محل له مخن الاعراف في هذه الشبهة
> فالمقاسات قدمت بهذه الطريقة و هي متوافقة رياضيا
> فهل عبرت من شبهة النسبة الثابثة تساوي ثلاثة الى لماذا حسب القطر مع سمك الخيط الدائري؟


يا اخي خذني على قدر عقلي الملحد واشرح لي كيف استطاعوا قياس محيط البحر من الداخل؟؟؟
سؤال بسيط بل هو تحدي اطلب منك ان تشرح لي بتجربة عملية كيف استطاع احد ما في ذاك الزمان ان يستخدم خيط او اي وسيلة متاحة في حينها لقياس محيط شيء وعاء من الداخل؟؟؟
ياحبيبي واضح جداً ان جوابك ترهيمي لا اكثر وصدفة ان حصل هذا التشابه.
لحد هذه اللحظة نجد الحرفيين يقيسون محيط اي شيء دائري بان يلفوا خيط حول ذاك الشيء ويحسبوا طول الخيط وهذا قيسا للمحيط الخارجي فالان انت تقترح طريقة جديدة وهي قياس المحيط من الداخل !!!
طيب لامانع ولكن كيف؟؟؟
يلعزيزي قلت لك سابقاً طرحت هذا الموضوع في منتدى لاديني وكان هذا هو الحل الوحيد وهو مجرد ترهيم لان ماتقترحه اقرب الى المستحيل اذ من هو هذا الذي يستطيع ان يقيس قطر اناء من الداخل؟؟؟
هذا تحدي لك ان تخبرنا كيف تقيس قطر اناء من الداخل وباستخدام خيط
بانتظار الطريقة !


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



Enki قال:


> يا اخي خذني على قدر عقلي الملحد واشرح لي كيف استطاعوا قياس محيط البحر من الداخل؟؟؟


 
بنفس الطريقة التي شرحتها لك في اول رد لي في الموضوع



> سؤال بسيط بل هو تحدي اطلب منك ان تشرح لي بتجربة عملية كيف استطاع احد ما في ذاك الزمان ان يستخدم خيط او اي وسيلة متاحة في حينها لقياس محيط شيء وعاء من الداخل؟؟؟


 
لماذا تحمل النص اكثر مما عليه؟ هل ذكر القياس بخيط او اي وسلية اخرى للقياس؟ لماذا الكذب!

لم يذكر ماهية القياس, ان كانت رياضية ام غيرها, الا اننا نرى  Rabbi Nehemiah يذكر لنا معنى النص بقوله:



> Rabbi Nehemiah explained this by the diameter being measured from outside rim to outside rim while the circumference was the _inner_ brim


 
واضح كل الوضوح ماهية القياسات و معناها, فها هو المفسر اليهودي الموجود سنة 150 AD يشرح لنا المعنى

فهل هو محض صدفة ايضا؟



> ياحبيبي واضح جداً ان جوابك ترهيمي لا اكثر وصدفة ان حصل هذا التشابه.


 
تكون هنا و بكل وقاحة تعلن افلاسك و تعزي الشرح المتوافق رياضيا و حسابيا بكونه مجرد صدفة؟

اي صدفة هذه التي يكون حسابها الرايضي دقيق لهذه الردحة من الدقة؟

معلش, لكن صدقني افلاس لا بعده افلاس.. فبعد ان اثبتنا لك صحة القيمة رياضيا و حسابيا, هربت من اصل الموضوع الذي هو قيمة النسبة الثابتة الى كيف قاسوا المحيط من الداخل, و ليكن بأي صيغة كانت فهذا لا يهمني بقدر ما يهمني ان القيمة الرياضية صحيحة

أتمنى ان ارى تجاوبا و عدم افلاس و تكرار لاسئلة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع من جهة او اسئلة مكررة اجبنها عليها اصلا

فأن كنت تعتبر ان المعادلة الرياضية مجرد صدفة, فروح يا شاطر هات معادلة رياضية اخرى من الطتاب المقدس لا تحتوي على صدف!!

و عجبي!


----------



## Enki (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس يقول ان النسبة الثابتة تساوي ثلاثة !!!!*



> لماذا تحمل النص اكثر مما عليه؟ هل ذكر القياس بخيط او اي وسلية اخرى للقياس؟ لماذا الكذب!


ولماذا تقتطع الجمل من سياقها؟؟؟ هذا كان كلامي:


> كيف استطاع احد ما في ذاك الزمان ان يستخدم خيط او اي وسيلة متاحة في حينها لقياس محيط شيء وعاء من الداخل؟؟؟


انت حذفت باقي الجملة حتى تبدو كمن حقق انتصاراً وفاز بالجدل؟؟؟
ثم انظر الى النص جيداً


> و خيط ثلاثون ذراعا يحيط به بدائره


ماذا تفهم من قوله خيط ثلاثون ذراع يحيط به؟؟؟
انا اقول لك السياج يحيط ببيتنا فهل تفهم ان الاحاطة من داخل البيت؟؟؟
ماذا تفهم من الجملة السابقة وقوله خيط يحيط بالبحر...الخ؟؟؟
اليس يوضح هنا اسلوب القياس؟؟؟
والا فما محل ذكر الخيط في هذا السياق؟؟


> لم يذكر ماهية القياس, ان كانت رياضية ام غيرها, الا اننا نرى Rabbi Nehemiah يذكر لنا معنى النص


وايضاً


> واضح كل الوضوح ماهية القياسات و معناها, فها هو المفسر اليهودي الموجود سنة 150 AD يشرح لنا المعنى
> 
> فهل هو محض صدفة ايضا؟


ولكن هذا ليس التفسير الوحيد وانت ذكرت مايخدم موقفك ولم تذكر ما يخالفه مثلاً هذا النص، ذكره احد الزملاء عندما طرحت الموضوع في منتدى لاديني:


> The circumference of 30 cubits is evidently a round figure, for more precisely it would be 31.4 cubits. In this regard, Christopher Wordsworth quotes a certain Rennie as making this interesting observation: "Up to the time of Archimedes [third century B.C.E.], the circumference of a circle was always measured in straight lines by the radius; and Hiram would naturally de***ibe the sea as thirty cubits round, measuring it, as was then invariably the practice, by its radius, or semi-diameter, of five cubits, which being applied six times round the perimeter, or 'brim,' would give the thirty cubits stated. There was evidently no intention in the passage but to give the dimensions of the Sea, in the usual language that every one would understand, measuring the circumference in the way in which all skilled workers, like Hiram, did measure circles at that time. He, of course, must however have known perfectly well, that as the polygonal hexagon thus in***ibed by the radius was thirty cubits, the actual curved circumference would be somewhat more." (Notes on the King James Version, London, 1887) Thus, it appears that the ratio of three to one (that is, the circumference being three times the diameter) was a customary way of stating matters, intended to be understood as only approximate.” - “Insight on the ******ures,” Volume 2, p. 425


ترجمة سريعة:
"كي نكون دقيقين أكثر فإن محيط الشكل الدائري لـ 30 ذراعاً هو 31.4 ذراع. بهذا الخصوص فقد اقتبس كريستوفر ووردزوورث من ريني تلك الملاحظة: "حتى وقت أرخميدس [القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد] كان يجري دائماً قياس محيط الدائرة على أساس الخط المستقيم لنصف القطر؛ فمن الطبيعي بأن يصف حيرام محيط البحر بـ 30 ذراعاً، اعتبره هكذا على أساس ما كان متعارَف عليه بأن نصف القطر، أو خمسة أذرع، يجب أن تطبَّق ست مرات لتشكـّل المحيط، الذي سيعطي الرقم 30 ذراعاً. فحتماً لم يكن هناك أي قصد آخر في النص سوى إعطاء مقاييس البحر، بحسب اللغة التي اعتاد كل واحد أن يفهمها، بقياس المحيط كما يقيسه الحرفيون، كحيرام، لذلك الوقت. فمن الطبيعي بأنه كان يعرف تماماً بأن الأضلاع الستة للسداسي المشكـّلة من نصف القطر كانت تساوي 30 ذراعاً، مع أن المحيط في الواقع يجب أن يزيد على ذلك." (ملاحظات على ترجمة الملك جيمس، لندن، 1887). ولذلك يظهر بأن نسبة الثلاثة إلى واحد (أي أن المحيط يساوي ثلاث مرات القطر) كان عادة مألوفة لذكر الأمور ليجري فهمها كقياس تقريبي. “Insight on the ******ures,” Volume 2, p. 425"
انتهى الاقتباس
النص السابق فيه مصدران رصينان وكلاهما يذكران ان القياس تقريبي وجاري على عادة الناس في ذاك الزمان في القياس (وهو مانريد الوصول اليه) فالان انت قل لي لماذا لم ينتبه هؤلاء الى تفسير رابي الذي ذكرته؟؟؟
ماذا؟؟
الم يسمعوا به ؟؟؟ ام انهم ارادوا اثارة الشبهات على الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟ لن اجيب انا ولكن ضع انت مايحلو لك من جواب.
وبالنسبة لسؤالك فنعم هي صدفة بدليل شهادة هؤلاء ان القياس كان من الخارج وانه معتمد على معارف الناس في ذاك الزمن.


> تكون هنا و بكل وقاحة تعلن افلاسك و تعزي الشرح المتوافق رياضيا و حسابيا بكونه مجرد صدفة؟
> 
> اي صدفة هذه التي يكون حسابها الرايضي دقيق لهذه الردحة من الدقة؟


اذن اي ذهب ذاك الجواب في موضوعي الاول حول مباركة المخالفين واللاعنين والدعاء لهم؟؟؟ وعلى فكرة فذاك الموضوع كان يهدف فقط الى معرفة مدى جدية الجدل في المنتدى.
لا افهم لماذا التشنج؟؟؟ :ranting: 
وهل تتوقع انه بمجرد ان تقول كلاماً سنصدقه مباشرة بلا بحث وتمحيص؟؟؟
ياعزيزي في كل جدل هناك اثنان احدهما محافظ على وضع ما ومدافع عنه مثلك والاخر ناقض لذلك الوضع مهاجم له مثلي فالاول يسمى المجيب والثاني يسمى السائل لان الناقض ينقض وضع المحافظ عن طريق السؤال: اليس هذا هو ذاك؟؟؟ ماهو الدليل على ذاك الشيء؟؟؟ كيف يكون ذاك ممكناً والمحافظ يجيب على الاسئلة فان عجز قيل انه قد افحم وانقطع عن الجدل
فالان انا اسألك كيف يمكن ان تقيس محيط وعاء ما من الداخل عملياً؟؟؟
يا اخي هل هذا ممكن؟؟؟
وتقول لي افلاس وهل طرحك الغير ممكن كجواب يعني افلاس المقابل؟؟؟


> معلش, لكن صدقني افلاس لا بعده افلاس.. فبعد ان اثبتنا لك صحة القيمة رياضيا و حسابيا, هربت من اصل الموضوع الذي هو قيمة النسبة الثابتة الى كيف قاسوا المحيط من الداخل, و ليكن بأي صيغة كانت فهذا لا يهمني بقدر ما يهمني ان القيمة الرياضية صحيحة


انا ايضاً باستطاعتي ان اعطيك مليون برهان ترهيمي ودقيق على صحة نتيجة معلومة عندي سلفاً وكل ترهيم  لابد ان يكون دقيق حسابياً ولكن المشكلة تكون دائماً في الفرضيات فهل الفرضيات التي تطرحها منطقية؟؟؟ وهل كل المفسرين يتفقون عليها؟؟؟ كما في النص السالف؟؟
ولعل افضل جواب هو هذا:
تحدي ان تقوم بذلك بنفسك عملياً وترى انه لايمكن قياس محيط وعاء من الداخل باساليب بسيطة مما كان متوفراً في ذاك الزمان؟؟؟
ربما ستقول ان هذه معجزة !!!
وعندها ساقول لك:
شكراً.


> و عجبي!


صدقت


----------

